# Caribbean dream bracelets



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"

When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.

The great thing about memory wire is that you need no clasp....
Just wind it around your wrist , and it stays there.
And one size fits all!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...





bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...





bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


They are so beautiful!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Munchn said:


> They are so beautiful!!


Thank you! I have to admit, I do love these. Those colours! ... and so easy to wear.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful bracelets. The colours are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Ooooooh those are my colors. Beautifully crafted as always.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> Wow! Beautiful bracelets. The colours are absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks Aunty M. They are my favourite colours !🥰


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Ooooooh those are my colors. Beautifully crafted as always.


Thanks Geraldine! My favourite colours too 🥰💙


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

As usual you have created some beautiful jewellery and I love the colours.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I can see why they remind you of the Caribbean-- and they are so pretty.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunning, they are my colours also. Your jewellery is always presented so beautifully. Jen.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> As usual you have created some beautiful jewellery and I love the colours.


Thanks Anne! 😊


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Stunning, they are my colours also. Your jewellery is always presented so beautifully. Jen.


Thank you Jen! 💙☘


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can see why they remind you of the Caribbean-- and they are so pretty.


Thank you! 😀


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

My colors as well, I am wearing those colors now. I agree, they remind me of the sea and I miss living by the sea as well. Your jewelry is beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...





bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


beautiful-as always.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

SO gorgeous, love the colors you've put together!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful bracelets.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


Beautiful and


bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


beautiful and very "beachy". Also loved the ring, is that also one of your creations?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow! I love your bracelets!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


S


bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


Simply stunning, so cool and breezy. Yummy.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I can understand why the remind you of the Caribbean beaches. They instantly bring summer and sun and fun to mind.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful colours Love the ring .


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> Beautiful and
> 
> beautiful and very "beachy". Also loved the ring, is that also one of your creations?


No but I am hoping to make some 😊


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Way cool! So summery. Beautiful work!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, beautiful bracelets love these colors gives me the same memories


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, these are stunning! They do remind me of the ocean.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Stunning, they are my colours also. Your jewellery is always presented so beautifully. Jen.





janielha said:


> Oh, these are stunning! They do remind me of the ocean.


Oh, they do, don't they? 😊🌊


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Just beautiful Hillary!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

The colors are beautiful!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Carlavine said:


> Just beautiful Hillary!


Thanks Carla. My colours! 🥰


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful bracelets. I love the color.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

whiterose said:


> Beautiful bracelets. I love the color.


Thank you 😊☘


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm calling these ocean-inspired beaded Memory Wire bracelets my "Caribbean Dream"
> 
> When I use these colours in my jewellery, I can't help but be transported back to the Caribbean, where I lived for a while .... and I'm soon dreaming of those clear aqua/turquoise/green Caribbean waters kissing the white sand of Nassau.
> 
> ...


----------

